# Surveying damage



## Null (Jan 28, 2016)

I very quickly moved all of our stuff from Linode to Gandi, but I did not leave our webserver Linodes up and Gandi gave us no chance to move. As a result, a lot of data has been lost and I probably will not resurrect them.

The database remains up for all services, but accompanying content has been lost in most cases. Specifically, most anything having to do with Deagle Nation or Jan is gone. My video archive is up, but the Twitter archives are not and neither are any of the attachments.

I'm going to list domains and what's missing.


*kiwifarms.net*
My custom random text and rules mod are lost. I may have them backed up locally.

*mail.kiwifarms.net*
100% fine, for once ...

*lolcow.wiki*
Uploaded images are lost. Video archive is safe. Twitter archive is lost. Articles are safe. My custom Twitter mod may also be completely lost.

*jaceconnors.com / deaglenation.tv
tyceandrews.com
wizdumgun.com*
Wordpress installation and mod setup is lost. Jan's custom theme is lost. Static content is lost.

*forums.deaglenation.tv*
XenForo installation is lost. Static content is lost.

*lolcow.tv*
Database is safe. All of Beary's customization may be lost, though. I'm not sure.

*revolution60.science*
Database is safe, images are lost.

*muslims.exposed
autism.exposed*
total loss o7 semper fidelis rip


My task list involves finding a permanent host with enough disk space for KF and the video archive from LCW. After that, I'll decide if I want to try and salvage LCW content or start over from scratch. I may do the latter because I'm just going to stop trying to keep Jace content afloat at this point, I can't salvage the past with that content mia.


----------



## Luminous Being (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Curt Sibling (Jan 28, 2016)

So when is the retaliatory nuke strike?

French first, the sociopath scum.



Luminous Being said:


>


Guy in the middle looks like he is going up like a dry dungheap!


----------



## Schnookums (Jan 28, 2016)

the most important thing was the databases. so kiwi farms made it out relatively unscathed.


----------



## CWCissey (Jan 28, 2016)

Curt Sibling said:


> So when is the retaliatory nuke strike?
> 
> French first, the sociopath scum.
> 
> ...



He probably is! Muslims notoriously have no sense of self-preservation when they're outraged, you've seen the video where a crowd in Palestine picks up the body of a suicide bomber after the Israelis shoot him dead and parade it through the streets, right?


----------



## Gentleburd (Jan 28, 2016)

Aww. I liked the random quotes at the top of the page. I hope they can be fixed.
Bummer that this happened. That was a real dick move they pulled.


----------



## I'm With Chris (Jan 28, 2016)

How does this affect drunken shitposters???


----------



## LikeicareKF (Jan 28, 2016)

I'm With Chris said:


> How does this affect drunken shitposters???


how does anything??


it doesnt


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## ShavedSheep (Jan 28, 2016)

Everyone please observe a moment of silence for the fallen Deagle Nation


----------



## LikeicareKF (Jan 28, 2016)

ShavedSheep said:


> Everyone please observe a moment of silence for the fallen Deagle Nation


----------



## CatParty (Jan 28, 2016)

ShavedSheep said:


> Everyone please observe a moment of silence for the fallen Deagle Nation


----------



## JU 199 (Jan 28, 2016)

ShavedSheep said:


> Everyone please observe a moment of silence for the fallen Deagle Nation



111111111111


----------



## Skeletor (Jan 28, 2016)

That is not fucking realistic. Semper Fi to all are fallen heroes.


----------



## MarineTrainedTard (Jan 28, 2016)

Goddamn French disrespecting a future former wounded Navy SEAL Marine veteran, this is fucked up content on the online!

I am actually seriously unhappy at the loss of Deagle Nation content.


----------



## Asuka (Jan 28, 2016)

Not really a huge deal on my end, shit happens. As long as we keep living in internet insanity, the cycle will continue and the cows will produce more milk.


----------



## Kerfuffle (Jan 28, 2016)

Adolf Hitler said:
			
		

> I have never liked France or the French, and I have never stopped saying so.
> 
> 15 February 1945.





			
				Adolf Hitler said:
			
		

> The peoples of Islam will always be closer to us than, for example, France.
> 
> 2 April 1945.



Hitler was right.


----------



## Sarcastic Username (Jan 28, 2016)

Gentleburd said:


> Aww. I liked the random quotes at the top of the page. I hope they can be fixed.
> Bummer that this happened. That was a real dick move they pulled.


An old archive of the entire quote list (at the time) is somewhere in the forums. We won't have to start over from zero.


----------



## John Daker (Jan 28, 2016)

What happened to groups?


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Jan 28, 2016)

If it's random.txt, I'll volunteer as tribute to dig up a bunch of quotes from the thread in Forum Discussion and create a new text file from the ashes of the old. I'm looking through the thread right now, actually.

But I need to wait until I get home. This iPhone is shit.



Sarcastic Username said:


> An old archive of the entire quote list (at the time) is somewhere in the forums. We won't have to start over from zero.


That list hasn't been updated in about a year, so it's missing a ton of the newer ones. There are a lot of gems lost in the thread that have been passed over for random.txt too.


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Jan 28, 2016)

Rest in fucking peace lolcow wiki


----------



## Null (Jan 28, 2016)

John Daker said:


> What happened to groups?


Oops, I have to re-add that.


----------



## ShavedSheep (Jan 28, 2016)

@Null @Null @Null
we also appear to have lost the nice meme sound, please fix


----------



## Jaimas (Jan 28, 2016)

The images from the Brianna Wu and Vade-related articles, for the most part, I still have.

There may be parts that we can't repair of the Jace article for Lolcow Wiki, but I'm damned sure willing to help try when we get it back up.


----------



## Kerfuffle (Jan 28, 2016)

Jaimas said:


> The images from the Brianna Wu and Vade-related articles, for the most part, I still have.
> 
> There may be parts that we can't repair of the Jace article for Lolcow Wiki, but I'm damned sure willing to help try when we get it back up.



Internet archive seems to have quite a bit including images.

https://web.archive.org/web/20150715165217/http://lolcow.wiki/wiki/Jace

Last Brianna Wu trawl was in August 2015 unfortunately though:

https://web.archive.org/web/20150830164448/https://lolcow.wiki/wiki/Brianna_Wu

Edit: Oh, the original resolution images are fucked. Not available on Google Cache either. Looks like Google has more up to date versions of some articles though.

Edit edit:

Looks like there's some more recent stuff available on archive.md too. Unfortunately still no original res images, although some random archived ones available.

https://archive.md/lolcow.wiki

Wu's comics: https://archive.md/offset=30/lolcow.wiki


----------



## Zim (Jan 28, 2016)

I can repair the Shaner article since I have all the images and most of the text. However if you have an actual text copy of the article it would save me a ton of time in recreating it.

Those dang dirty Frenchies. Always surrendering. They still owe us for bailing them out in dubyadubyatwo!


----------



## Red_Rager (Jan 28, 2016)

Are there any pages that are up on archive.md?  Maybe there is something there or the waywaybackmachine. If not then we need to archive everything there for great justice


----------



## Roosechu (Jan 28, 2016)

@Null 
About the random text, can't you create a quotes table and call a random one through a mysql query?


----------



## LordCustos3 (Jan 28, 2016)

Curt Sibling said:


> Guy in the middle looks like he is going up like a dry dungheap!


I was about to say "He looks like he's about to break into a Bollywood song-and-dance number"



Curt Sibling said:


> So when is the retaliatory nuke strike?
> French first, the sociopath scum.


We should invoke Exterminatus on the whinebottles that got Linode to drop us first. Then scour the earth clean of The Fraaanch.


----------



## The Knife's Husbando (Jan 28, 2016)

Null said:


> Oops, I have to re-add that.



I just got one of the "Hei! Don't forget us!" Notifications from Dark Mechanium, And It looks like all the stuff is still there. 

https://kiwifarms.net/groups/dark-mechanicum.85/


----------



## Cosmos (Jan 28, 2016)

Seriously, what the fuck is wrong with Gandi? Who made the decision to completely wipe everything from the servers without even bothering to let the site owner know until afterwards?

You know, as much as we were mocking Linode for being a bunch of pussies, Gandi is a hundred times worse. At least Linode said "Hey, we want you gone, but we're going to give you several days to find a new server and back everything up." Gandi just yanked the fucking plug and then acted like they were doing Null a huge favor by refunding him. What a shitty company.

If only Jace were still around to teach these fucking Frenchies a lesson...


----------



## Alex Krycek (Jan 28, 2016)

The loss of so much Deagle Nation Content is on par with ISIS burning Palmyra. A preview of things to come for all of France one can be assured.


----------



## Null (Jan 28, 2016)

Cosmos said:


> You know, as much as we were mocking Linode for being a bunch of pussies, Gandi is a hundred times worse. At least Linode said "Hey, we want you gone, but we're going to give you several days to find a new server and back everything up." Gandi just yanked the fucking plug and then acted like they were doing Null a huge favor by refunding him. What a shitty company.


I've actually asked for an extension on that time and they've agreed to it, so I'm probably going to continue using them for low risk services.


----------



## ShavedSheep (Jan 28, 2016)

Null said:


> I've actually asked for an extension on that time and they've agreed to it, so I'm probably going to continue using them for low risk services.


That was surprisingly cool of them.


----------



## fuehrer_dessler (Jan 28, 2016)

Why'd you loose that much data? Why were there no backups??


----------



## ShavedSheep (Jan 28, 2016)

fuehrer_dessler said:


> Why'd you loose that much data? Why were there no backups??


like he said, we were transitioning over to the French servers and then they noped out and just deleted everything. It was probably the worst time it could have happened.


----------



## John Daker (Jan 28, 2016)

Null said:


> Oops, I have to re-add that.


On the groups forum, it's telling me "You must wait 30 days remaining to next update associate forums." Do you have any idea what the fuck that's trying to say?


----------



## Enig (Jan 28, 2016)

*MWAAAHAAAA THE FRENCH*


----------



## Null (Jan 28, 2016)

John Daker said:


> On the groups forum, it's telling me "You must wait 30 days remaining to next update associate forums." Do you have any idea what the fuck that's trying to say?


No, the author of that mod is Hungarian or something.


----------



## Darwin Watterson (Jan 28, 2016)

Null said:


> No, the author of that mod is Hungarian or something.


Why not use the same host as 8chan? They deal with shit like this on a regular basis and seem to get by relatively fine.

Or, hell, someone in another thread suggested using the same host as Stormfront. That could work.


----------



## Null (Jan 28, 2016)

Darwin Watterson said:


> Why not use the same host as 8chan? They deal with shit like this on a regular basis and seem to get by relatively fine.


Are .. are you joking?


----------



## The Mass Debater (Jan 28, 2016)

Semper Fi, commander.


----------



## Broseph Stalin (Jan 28, 2016)

ShavedSheep said:


> Everyone please observe a moment of silence for the fallen Deagle Nation



Semper fidelis to the Juggalo Manifesto, Deagle Nation TV, and all the other relics that made Kiwi Farms what it is today.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 28, 2016)

Who needs the Sociopath Community when we have France?  Jihad on France!  Allahu Akbar!


----------



## fuehrer_dessler (Jan 28, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> Who needs the Sociopath Community when we have France?  Jihad on France!  Allahu Akbar!


They already have a lot of kebabs.


----------



## GS 281 (Jan 28, 2016)

Darwin Watterson said:


> Why not use the same host as 8chan? They deal with shit like this on a regular basis and seem to get by relatively fine.
> 
> Or, hell, someone in another thread suggested using the same host as Stormfront. That could work.


You might want to go check up on some things...


----------



## CatFace (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## nyess (Jan 28, 2016)

viva french avas


----------



## Wally Balljacker (Jan 28, 2016)

If anyone cares, we also lost the mirror to that noise album OPL did the cover for:
https://static.kiwifarms.net/public/audio/L'eclipse Nue/Negative/
Not a loss, as you can just rip it from Bandcamp anyways.

I think some of the backed up Chris videos are gone, but I haven't finished sifting through my bookmarks so I can't tell right now. I may have a backup of Null's phone call with Molay somewhere on PC. I'll see what else I can find.


----------



## Null (Jan 28, 2016)

Wally Balljacker said:


> If anyone cares, we also lost the mirror to that noise album OPL did the cover for:
> https://static.kiwifarms.net/public/audio/L'eclipse Nue/Negative/
> Not a loss, as you can just rip it from Bandcamp anyways.
> 
> I think some of the backed up Chris videos are gone, but I haven't finished sifting through my bookmarks so I can't tell right now. I may have a backup of Null's phone call with Molay somewhere on PC. I'll see what else I can find.


I have those, I think. The static CDN needs to be brought up again.


----------



## Don't Call Anybody (Jan 28, 2016)

I have bits and pieces of Deagle Nation stuff that people might find interesting for future reference, but nothing substantial enough to rebuild the archives. This isn't a complete list but contains material I thought most people here would consider important.

Posts (mostly screenshots, some text):  DeagleDad420's first post about Jace, pickleman's post comparing Jan Rankowski's appearance in _IDEAS MAN_ to an early image of Jace, DeagleDad420's posts in the thread that ultimately exposed Jace, and Null's official announcement that Deagle Nation was a hoax.

Other images: Portrait of Jan that appeared on the homepage of deaglenation.tv, screenshot from December 2014 showing the "lazy eye," Brianna Wu's restraining order document, the images pickleman used to compare Jace and Jan, screenshot of Tyce/Rob using Jan's Steam account and the profile information on the account.

Is there anything here you'd like to see posted in this thread or put into a compressed folder for others to download?


----------



## fuehrer_dessler (Jan 28, 2016)

Don't Call Anybody said:


> I have bits and pieces of Deagle Nation stuff that people might find interesting for future reference, but nothing substantial enough to rebuild the archives. This isn't a complete list but contains material I thought most people here would consider important.
> 
> Posts (mostly screenshots, some text):  DeagleDad420's first post about Jace, pickleman's post comparing Jan Rankowski's appearance in _IDEAS MAN_ to an early image of Jace, DeagleDad420's posts in the thread that ultimately exposed Jace, and Null's official announcement that Deagle Nation was a hoax.
> 
> ...


How about Mega.nz, perhaps?


----------



## Count Olaf (Jan 28, 2016)

Well, Fuck the French then.


----------



## Jaimas (Jan 28, 2016)

We will rebuild, Kiwis.

We will endure.


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Jan 28, 2016)

ALRIGHT so Null had a list of quotes dating to February 20 here https://kiwifarms.net/threads/random_text-txt.1439/page-38#post-555430 I started from there and updated the list with most of the newer ones.

I then proceeded to add about a hundred other quotes that weren't in the original text but were in the thread and they made me laugh. I wasn't a fourth as discerning as I should have been and added a bunch of stuff that Null likely wouldn't find amusing as I do. Oh well, whatever,  I wasted an evening of dicking around in chat for this.


The two main ones that were in the top text but not in the Forum Discussion thread (and I do not remember by heart so they're not in there) that I can remember are the one about the "vaginoplasty in a male-to-female transsexual" or whatever and the Kirby one that said "I AM COMPLETELY VINDICATED OF BEING A PEDO NOTHING YOU SAY MATTERS ANYMORE." If anyone could find the exact source of those two quotes that would be swell uwu


----------



## Hat (Jan 28, 2016)

Philosophy Zombie said:


> the Kirby one that said "I AM COMPLETELY VINDICATED OF BEING A PEDO NOTHING YOU SAY MATTERS ANYMORE." If anyone could find the exact source of those two quotes that would be swell uwu


The Kirby one is from his profile.


----------



## The Master Debater (Jan 28, 2016)

Do we not have any backups?




Spoiler



It's not Infinity Next, at least


----------



## araiguma (Jan 28, 2016)

Damn that's some bullshit; but hey, usually when you build something all over again it's stronger than it was the last time. I don't think I can help much, but good luck!


----------



## The Master Debater (Jan 28, 2016)

the ts server is down i believe


----------



## bzewzi (Jan 28, 2016)

Wally Balljacker said:


> Not a loss, as you can just rip it from Bandcamp anyways.



Also not a loss because it, you know, fucking blows.


----------



## Cosmos (Jan 28, 2016)

Philosophy Zombie said:


> ALRIGHT so Null had a list of quotes dating to February 20 here https://kiwifarms.net/threads/random_text-txt.1439/page-38#post-555430 I started from there and updated the list with most of the newer ones.
> 
> I then proceeded to add about a hundred other quotes that weren't in the original text but were in the thread and they made me laugh. I wasn't a fourth as discerning as I should have been and added a bunch of stuff that Null likely wouldn't find amusing as I do. Oh well, whatever,  I wasted an evening of dicking around in chat for this.
> 
> ...



Thank you *so* much! I've always loved the Random Text feature and hearing that it was lost made me sad. But reading through all these amazing quotes again rose my heart level to maximum capacity


----------



## Holdek (Jan 29, 2016)

Null said:


> I very quickly moved all of our stuff from Linode to Gandi, but I did not leave our webserver Linodes up and Gandi gave us no chance to move. As a result, a lot of data has been lost and I probably will not resurrect them.
> 
> The database remains up for all services, but accompanying content has been lost in most cases. Specifically, most anything having to do with Deagle Nation or Jan is gone. My video archive is up, but the Twitter archives are not and neither are any of the attachments.
> 
> ...



You should always back up your data.


----------



## Guardian G.I. (Jan 29, 2016)

I've never heard of muslims.exposed, what did it contain?
Autism.exposed had Moleman9000's Rocky video, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## YI 457 (Jan 29, 2016)

Let's celebrate.


----------



## IV 445 (Jan 29, 2016)

Well, piss.


----------



## fokkertism (Jan 29, 2016)

Has the CWCki been affected in any way?


----------



## fokkertism (Jan 30, 2016)

Also, will you be able to bring the "We're so guvking happy" back to the StraySheep threads?


----------

